# أهم المعجزات التى تمت بدخول العائلة المقدسة الى مصر



## SAMIAFADY2 (25 فبراير 2007)

أهم المعجزات التى تمت بدخول العائلة المقدسة الى مصر

1-تـل بسطـة: استراحت العائلة المقدسة تحت شجرة قيل أنها بقيت على قيد الحياة حتى 1850 م كما تفجرت عين ماء استقئ منها المسيح و كان ماؤها مصدر بركة فى الابراء من الامراض و عندما دخلت العائلة المدينة فسقطت الاصنام مما اثار الكهنة ضدهم.

2-الـمـطريـة: استراحت العائلة المقدسة تحت ظلال شجرة تعرف الان باسم شجرة مريم التى تفجرت على مقربة منها عين ماء و نبتت على جوانبها زهرة البلسم أو البلسان التى تضاف الى الاطياب التى يصنع منها الميرون المقدس.

3-مصـر الـقـديمـة: عند دخول العائلة المقدسة لم يمضى اسبوع حتى تحطمت الاوثان فثار الكهنة و خرجوا وراء العائلة الغريبة .

4-مقصورة العذراء "العزباوية": الذى ظهر ثمار البطيخ بعد يومين بطريقة معجزية لهروب العائلة من الجنود و قد صارت هذه المقصورة بركة لكثيرين.

5-جـبـل الــكف: عند مرور العائلة المقدسة و عبورها فى النيل عند جبل الطير بالقرب من سمالوط أن صخرة عظيمة كادت أن تسقط من الجبل هناك على السفينة أما الطفل يسوع فمد يده فى الحال فتوقفت الصخرة و انطبع يده عليها لذا دعى الجبل جبل الكف الى يومنا هذا .


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل .
لكن أظن أنه يجب أن يكون في ( في القسم المسيحي العام ) .
فالموضوع مسيحي بالدرجه الأولى .
أيه رأيك يا ساميه؟


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (26 فبراير 2007)

العزيز/السمردلى
اشكرك على تعليقك على الموضوع
عندك حق اشكرك


----------



## قلم حر (26 فبراير 2007)

تم النقل .
أهلا بيكي من جديد يا أخت ساميه .


----------

